# new and new



## airbrusher (Apr 24, 2009)

Im new here, been looking for a few weeks. I get my first bow set up next week. Im excited.


----------



## airbrusher (Apr 24, 2009)

BTW, its a PSE Brute 70 lb


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT and good shooting.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT...have fun!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* airbrusher. Have fun here.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome, youre gonna love it here. Good luck.


----------



## upser (Jun 14, 2009)

welcome. the anticipation has got to be killing you. just got my new bow and i couln't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------

